# Change Username



## Khizar (Mar 3, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how i can change my username? Thanks


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

PM one of the mods & they can do it..


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

PM Me.


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

come on friend tell here


----------

